#ubuntu-cl 2013-07-17
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<fabio> wena cabros!
<ElFlacoRick> Hola?
<c3959> que tal fabio
<fabio> hola c3959
<fabio> cacharon cambiaron la fecha del encuentro Linux
<pedro__> hola cauros
<pedro__> para cuando fabio ?
<c3959> hola pedro__
<c3959> que onda con la fecha?
<fabio> hola pedro__, para el 7, 8, 9 de noviembre
<fabio> no esta publicado en la web
<pedro__> shuuu
<pedro__> lo tiraron a la lista no mas?
<fabio> si
<fabio> a la del encuentro linux
<fabio> deberían actulizar pronto
#ubuntu-cl 2015-07-13
<h4doukeeN> hola
<nickobre> \o/  ..hugs
#ubuntu-cl 2016-07-23
<venezuelan_40> Buenas tardes hermanos
<venezuelan_40> que pasará hoy con los servidores latinos (NO FREENODE) que no quieren funcionar ?? alguien sabe?
#ubuntu-cl 2020-07-14
<marcopolo> hola, saludos
